# Guys liking "girly music"...gay stereotype?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This never fails to piss me off to no end. :no

I of course get called gay, because I've never had a girlfriend. But one of the main reasons that people use to stereotype me as gay is because of some of the music I listen to.

Let's tick off the unacceptable music, shall we?

*Unacceptable

*

Britney Spears
Christina Aguilera
Katy Perry
Madonna
Sheryl Crow
Avril Lavigne
Blondie
Lady Gaga
Ke$ha
Sarah McLachlan
Tori Amos
Kate Bush
Joni Mitchell
Janet Jackson
And so on and so on.

How about a few acceptable artists I listen to?

*Acceptable

*

Iron Maiden
Black Sabbath
The Who
Pink Floyd
Porcupine Tree
The Beatles
Coldplay
U2
Dream Theater
King Crimson
Nine Inch Nails
Yes
Genesis
Rush
And so on and so forth.

The only difference I see between the two, is that the first list is made up of female singers, and the second list is made up of all male singers. So does that mean liking the sound of a girl's singing voice makes you gay?

I'm sorry, but I find this utterly ridiculous. I like the music I like, because I like it. As Genesis would say, "I know what I like, and I like what I know." Whenever I get hit by the gay stereotype, I'm completely baffled, because I don't understand what's gay about liking a sweet girl's voice?

I also lust after all of those girls I listed (well, except for Madonna, well at least recently), so it's not like I don't get an erection when I see Katy Perry jumping around and her boobies jangling!

What in the hell is the matter with people? :no :roll


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

The difference i see is that half of the first list is made up of teeny bopper pop princesses, the kind of acts young teenage girls like. The rest of your list is fine, i wouldn't find it questionable at all but i would have my initial suspicions about a grown man who claimed to enjoy Britney Spears. Ignorant of me, no doubt.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i luv arvil lavine!!! xD


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

*From WintersTales list, also happen to be on SPC's IPOD*


Sheryl Crow
Avril Lavigne
Lady Gaga
Sarah McLachlan
Tori Amos
Kate Bush
Joni Mitchell
I'm not gay, and anyone who thinks my musical tastes are unacceptable can kindly go away.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

RockBottomRiser said:


> The difference i see is that half of the first list is made up of teeny bopper pop princesses, the kind of acts young teenage girls like. The rest of your list is fine, i wouldn't find it questionable at all but i would have my initial suspicions about a grown man who claimed to enjoy Britney Spears. Ignorant of me, no doubt.


As opposed to, say, Iron Maiden?

Look, I went to see Maiden live, and saw little kids bopping around and wearing Iron Maiden t shirts.

Adult men can listen to whatever kind of music they want to, and it doesn't make them gay.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> As opposed to, say, Iron Maiden?
> 
> Look, I went to see Maiden live, and saw little kids bopping around and wearing Iron Maiden t shirts.
> 
> Adult men can listen to whatever kind of music they want to, and it doesn't make them gay.


Of course, some kids are into more "grown up music" but they are in the minority we both know that.

Of course adult men can listen to anything they want and it doesn't make them gay. I'm just saying, a grown man liking Britney does tend to raise some eyebrows but anyone calling you gay as a result of that is an idiot. Are you sure they're not just saying it in jest, teasing?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

RockBottomRiser said:


> The difference i see is that half of the first list is made up of teeny bopper pop princesses, the kind of acts young teenage girls like. The rest of your list is fine, i wouldn't find it questionable at all but i would have my initial suspicions about a grown man who claimed to enjoy Britney Spears. Ignorant of me, no doubt.


This.

I don't think it has much to do with your listening to female artists; but, rather, the kind of female artists that are mass marketed to teen girls.

I don't agree with associating your tastes with homosexuality at all. But, as a big fan of prog rock ala Porcupine Tree, I have to scratch my head that you mention Spears and Aguilera as if they're equals. :lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I guess I just listen to a wide variety of music. If it sounds good to me, I'll listen to it.

Scratch your head all you want. But I don't listen to music I don't like.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I love female solo artists. Can't say on the unacceptable list that any of them take my fancy but give me La Roux, Robyn, I Blame Coco, Ellie Goulding and Florence and the Machine any day.


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

Jewel used to be pretty good, as a singer song writer. I don't see anything wrong with listening to good, smart, and deep music no matter who makes it. If a guy and a girl have some musical tastes incommon, thats a good thing too. *I don't really see the reason to put value judgements on preferences.
* 
If someone has a problem with listening to Jewel we can throw down! Come at me bro j/k.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Coldplay should be on the unacceptable list - I'd be more embarrassed to be found listening to them than half the female singers on the unacceptable list. Maybe U2 and (Phil Collins era) Genesis too...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nah, Coldplay and Phil Collins are cool. 

Also, how is U2 not cool? They're one of the best bands around! Yeah, sure, they're made up of wankers, but as a band, they're good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't like a lot of the "unacceptable" list. Madonna is supreme - Lady Gaga can take nothing but lessons from her. Janet - Miss Jackson if you're nasty - is cool, too.

I had to put up with all kinds of crap because I was a clarinet and flute/piccolo player. I was good.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I love Blondie and no one has ever (openly I guess) questioned my sexuality over it.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Nah, Coldplay and Phil Collins are cool.
> 
> Also, how is U2 not cool? They're one of the best bands around! Yeah, sure, they're made up of wankers, but as a band, they're good.


yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeahhhhhhhhh

Not a U2 fan. Everything sounds the same.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I like girly music, but good girly music. Donna The Buffalo, Neko Case, Alison Krauss, Rilo Kiley. Chicks with actual talent.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

You get ragged on for liking Joni Mitchell? I don't really get how this:






is in the same zone as this:






I've never really thought of differentiating between "girly" music and "manly" music. What kind of zone would the following music fall into?


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

The whole tendency of calling people "gay" as an insult irritates me, anyway. 
Listening to female singers certainly doesn't bar you from being heterosexual lol.

Tori Amos and Kate Bush are awesome, btw. And Blondie. And Joni Mitchell. That's just good music, right there


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

jkquatre said:


> Jewel used to be pretty good, as a singer song writer. I don't see anything wrong with listening to good, smart, and deep music no matter who makes it. If a guy and a girl have some musical tastes incommon, thats a good thing too. *I don't really see the reason to put value judgements on preferences.*
> 
> If someone has a problem with listening to Jewel we can throw down! Come at me bro j/k.


I agree with this, especially the bolded part


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

The first half is mostly "****ty" mainstream music that has not much depth to it, therfore it will mostly attract younger listeners. I am by no means saying it is wrong to listen to this kind of music. I dont think it has anything to do with them being female singers.

Also, live concerts are not really a good indication of the listener base for given artist. You will mostly have lot of young people on metal concerts, simply because the old fans cannot be bothered anymore.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I say it doesn't matter if you like the music. 

I like Joan Baez, Joni Mitchell, Camera Obscura, Kimya Dawson and Beach House. All of which could possibly described as "girly". I've had people come into my office and hear Joan's unique voice and say "WTF are you listening too!". Oddly enough, as I wrote this a Joan Baez song started 

Most music isn't for a "gender" anyway...


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> The only difference I see between the two, is that the first list is made up of female singers, and the second list is made up of all male singers. So does that mean liking the sound of a girl's singing voice makes you gay?
> . . .
> What in the hell is the matter with people? :no :roll


I think Madonna can help you understand:

Girls can wear jeans
Cut their hair short
Wear shirts and boots
'Cause it's okay to be a boy
But for a boy to look like a girl is degrading
Because you think that being a girl is degrading

For a man to like a girl's music is uncool, because being a girl is less cool than being a manly man's man's manly man man. Female musicians are often seen as lesser, as are male musicians whose fan base is primarily female.

If you want to screw with them, start a campaign to get teenage girls and sorority sisters listening to Iron Maiden and Nine Inch Nails. Then the insecure dudes will start going, _NOOOOOOOO! They're ruining our bands by liking them!_


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I guess I'll listen to my Madonna and Janet Jackson with pride. If people have a problem with it, they can kiss my arse!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I'm sorry, but I find this utterly ridiculous.


No need to be sorry. It* is* completely ridiculous.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think someone is gay for liking any music, but I don't find the lyrics of the "gay" music (most of the "gay" music you posted is very lyrically dependent) appealing in the slightest, and it seems they are targeted towards females, and mainly about crushing and love from the female pov. With that being said Joni Mitchell music is pretty tasty from what I've heard.

Also Blondie and Sarah Mclachlan have some great songs.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, it's not like I identify with the lyrics, but I like the voices and melodies.

Also, as a dateless guy, I like feeling things from the woman's perspective.

That being said, Genesis (any era of the band) kicks arse over anybody in that first list.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> This never fails to piss me off to no end. :no
> 
> I of course get called gay, because I've never had a girlfriend. But one of the main reasons that people use to stereotype me as gay is because of some of the music I listen to.
> 
> ...


Awesome list.

I personally LOOOOVE it when a guy is open and honest up with his music guilty pleasures. There does seem to be some sort of stigma where a guy always has to be masculine and manly and not act in any feminine way, including his music taste, which is just absurd.

I only came across one guyfriend who was very open and honest with himself (along with his music taste, which he did love a good majority of the artists on both of these lists) and it really made me like and respect him because he was the only guy (who happened to be straight) that wasn't afraid to be open or be ridiculed for it.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I guess I'll listen to my Madonna and Janet Jackson with pride. If people have a problem with it, they can kiss my arse!


Have no shame. They are both amazing legends.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

luctus said:


> The whole tendency of calling people "gay" as an insult irritates me, anyway.
> Listening to female singers certainly doesn't bar you from being heterosexual lol.
> 
> Tori Amos and Kate Bush are awesome, btw. And Blondie. And Joni Mitchell. That's just good music, right there


This is a good point you have called me on here. In the past I have been guilty of using the term _gay_ (though I have gay friends and have zero problem with gay people) to describe music I've found insipid and pretentious. "Gay Rock" is usually the term I use. So I'll find another way of expressing it. I appreciate you making me aware of my inner "hick-ness." And Blondie rocks!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I listen to a lot of extremely sentimental music, mostly post-punk and new wave. Despite the fact that almost all of the artists I listen to are male, a lot of them are probably considered "girly" by most people, so I do think some people judge me in this way because of that. If someone asks me what music I like, I'm not going to hide it, but I won't be surprised if I get a few weird looks.


----------

